# help coding lateral epicondylitis injection (bilateral)



## maljdcpc (May 20, 2015)

I have conflicting information in regards to coding this injection bilaterally. I was informed that this cannot be coded 20551,50 but needs to be on separate line items 20551,LT and 20551, RT. However, I don't see these modifiers listed for this cpt in the correct coding manual. Can this be billed bilaterally or am I using the wrong code? 

Procedure documentation:

Cortisone Injection (Lateral Epicondylitis): 

Following sterile preparation, the right lateral epicondyle was injected with a mixture of: Lidocaine 1%: 1cc, Marcaine 0.5%: 1cc, Celestone 6mg. 

Following sterile preparation, the left lateral epicondyle was injected with a mixture of: Lidocaine 1%: 1cc, Marcaine 0.5%: 1cc, Celestone 6mg.


----------



## BenCrocker (May 20, 2015)

According to my Procedural Coding Expert(PCE) you can't use Modifier 50 on 20551 only LT and RT are allowed for lateralization.

PCE 2015, page 76 after the Index and other front section.


----------

